# Stummschalten eines Spielers verletzt keine Menschenrechte, sagt Gericht



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stummschalten eines Spielers verletzt keine Menschenrechte, sagt Gericht*

						Die Stummschaltung eines Spielers durch die Entwickler stellt keine Verletzung von Menschenrechten dar, wie ein US-Gericht nun entschieden hat. Ein Runescape-Spieler reichte eine Klage gegen die Entwickler Jagex ein, weil sie ihn innerhalb des Spiels stumm geschaltet hatten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stummschalten eines Spielers verletzt keine Menschenrechte, sagt Gericht*


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2020)

"Ein US-Gericht hat entschieden, dass das Stummschalten eines anderen  Spielers in einem Videospiel nicht die Menschenrechte verletzt."

Ich frage mich grade wie man auf die Idee kommen kann dass es anders sein könnte? 

Dass man irgendein Recht darauf haben könnte, auf fremdem Besitz (im Videospiel auf den Servern des Herstellers) rumplärren zu dürfen ist schon abstrus genug, aber dass das auch noch ein "Menschenrecht" sein soll? Hut ab vor der abstrusen Weltanschauung des Klägers^^


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

Wobei das nicht wirklich eine fundierte Rechtssprechung zur Meinungsfreiheit ist, sondern einfach nur die abstruse Klage abweist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2020)

Es hat nicht das geringste mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun wenn einem das Sprechen auf privatem Besitz untersagt wird. Du kannst dich auch nicht einfach in das Wohnzimmer deines Nachbarn stellen und Flugblätter verteilen ohne dass er das erlaubt. Die Rechtssprechung ist also absolut fundiert.

An "Meinungsfreiheit" ist Gesetzgebung, vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung gebunden. Bedeutet der Staat. Das hat NICHTS mit privatem Besitz (sei es physikalische Ländereien oder digitale Räume wie Server) zu tun, hier gelten die Regeln des Eigentümers. Und wenn der Eigentümer sagt Nutzer XY darf nicht reden oder darf hier nicht sein dann ist das so. Genau wie in deinem Wohnzimmer.


Ok, ich revidiere den Inhalt meines ersten Posts ein Stück weit - offenbar ist die Sachlage doch einigen nicht wirklich klar. Aber man hätte sich zumindest informieren können bevor man gleich klagt, von letzterem hat nur der Richter was (Geld + Lächeln^^).


----------



## Ripcord (26. Januar 2020)

Sowas vor Gericht zu bringen zeigt doch schon was mit dieser Welt nicht stimmt. Als nächstes verklagen Leute die in ein einem Spiel ausrasten und ihren Monitor gegen die Wand kloppen den Spielehersteller auf Schadensersatz.



Aber das wird sicher auch noch kommen.


----------



## PAN1X (26. Januar 2020)

Ich schließe mich dem Vorsprechern an. 

An den Autor: Außerden ergänze ich, dass es AGB heißt. Nicht AGBs. Man muss die Abkürzung nur einmal aussprechen, um zu merken, dass das so nicht stimmen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Noofuu (26. Januar 2020)

Ist eben das Land der begrenzten Unmöglichkeiten 

Man kann es ja mal versuchen gerade in den USA gibt es die merkwürdigsten Fälle die auch noch gewonnen haben.

Aber ja es ist einfach nur lächerlich !


----------



## Kondar (26. Januar 2020)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Sowas vor Gericht zu bringen zeigt doch schon was mit dieser Welt nicht stimmt. Als nächstes verklagen Leute die in ein einem Spiel ausrasten und ihren Monitor gegen die Wand kloppen den Spielehersteller auf Schadensersatz.
> 
> Aber das wird sicher auch noch kommen.



....hoffendlich steht im HB des Monitors das auch drin.


----------



## Casurin (26. Januar 2020)

> Stummschalten eines Spielers verletzt keine Menschenrechte, sagt Gericht



nein, das sagt das Gericht NICHT.
Bitte doch zuerst lesen bzw Englisch lernen - und wenn man es nicht kann eine Kompetente person aufsuche n- oder gar google-translate bemühen.
Es ging um ZIVIL-Recht, nicht Menschenrecht. Das 2tere wäre wirklich noch abstruser als es ohnehin schon ist.
Und die Klage wurde Abgelehnt weil sich die Argumentation auf das Bürgerrechtsgesetz von 1964 und im genaueren auf die Passage zu Diskriminierung auf basis von Ethnie, sexueller Orientierung und Religion bezogen hat - es ist wohl ziemlich offensichtlich das nichts davon zutrifft.

Was aber auch schon erstaunlich ist - es konnte keinerlei Begründung für den Mute gegeben werden. Wenn er Geld in das Spiel investiert hat dann müssen sie auch belegen können warum er jetzt nicht mehr die bezahlten Leistungen in vollem Umfang bekommt.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (26. Januar 2020)

Pruuust, der Mann ist nicht nur dreist, sondern hat auch keine Ahnung.

"Meinungsfreiheit" heißt nicht, dass andere Personen, Firmen o.Ä. keine Konsequenzen aus dieser Meinung ziehen dürfen. Es heißt nur, dass einem dafür keine Probleme mit der Staatsgewalt drohen.

In den USA gilt das sogar noch deutlich strikter als hier in DE, weil die ansonsten absolute Meinungsfreiheit hier durch Sonderfälle zum Thema Holocaust, Diskriminierung/Hass und Beleidigung untergraben wird.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grade wie man auf die Idee kommen kann dass es anders sein könnte?


Die letzten Sätze im Artikel beantworten das:


> Seine letzte Klage versuchte er gegen Tinder durchzubringen. Die Argumentation: Seine Matches seien alle bloß Fake-Konten.


Der Mann versucht mehr oder weniger wohlhabende Firmen vor Gericht zu zerren um sich eigenen Wohlstand zu erklagen. Ab und zu klappt das ja auch in den USA, also nichts neues.


Casurin schrieb:


> Was aber auch schon erstaunlich ist - es konnte keinerlei Begründung für den Mute gegeben werden. Wenn er Geld in das Spiel investiert hat dann müssen sie auch belegen können warum er jetzt nicht mehr die bezahlten Leistungen in vollem Umfang bekommt.


Firmen müssen gar nichts. Ich wette mit dir, dass irgendwo in der AGB des Spiels steht, dass sich die Firma das Recht herausnimmt den Spieler permanent vom Spiel auszuschließen, zu muten o.Ä. ohne Gründe nennen zu müssen.

Und in den USA ist so eine Passage vermutlich sogar legal.


----------



## Banana-GO (26. Januar 2020)

PAN1X schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem Vorsprechern an.
> 
> An den Autor: Außerden ergänze ich, dass es AGB heißt. Nicht AGBs. Man muss die Abkürzung nur einmal aussprechen, um zu merken, dass das so nicht stimmen kann.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Allgemeine Geschäfts Bedings


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2020)

Es gibt wahre Probleme in der Welt. Und sowas.


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. Januar 2020)

Allein schon die mit nem Edding in extra Large geschriebene Klage ... 
Würd mich nicht wundern wenn die Klage schon aufgrund von Formfehlern abgelehnt wurde... wenn's das überhaupt in den USA im Zivilrecht gibt.


----------



## Casurin (26. Januar 2020)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Firmen müssen gar nichts. Ich wette mit dir, dass irgendwo in der AGB des Spiels steht, dass sich die Firma das Recht herausnimmt den Spieler permanent vom Spiel auszuschließen, zu muten o.Ä. ohne Gründe nennen zu müssen.
> 
> Und in den USA ist so eine Passage vermutlich sogar legal.



Solche Regelungen sind im allgemeinen ungültig denn wenn eine Leistung gekauft wurde Muss diese auch gebracht werden bzw eine Verweigerung der Leistung muss begründbar sein. Das ist sowohl in der EU als auch den USA, Kanada, Australien, großteil des Commonwealth und fast allen anderen zivilisierten nationen so. Passagen die dies Unterbinden sind hier genau nicht wirksam da diese geltende Gesetze nicht aushebeln können.
Die Klage ist immer noch bescheuert, aber es gibt genügend Firmen bei denen das auch gerechtfertigt wäre. Gearbox zB hat sich mit so einer Aktion in ziemliche Schwierigkeiten gebracht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Solche Regelungen sind im allgemeinen ungültig denn* wenn eine Leistung gekauft wurde*



Richtig.
Die Frage ist, ob die Leistung "darf beliebig viel beliebigen Inhalt auf die Server spammen" gekauft wurde. 

Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus, dass der betreiber sich in seinen AGB/EULA/sonstigem Kleingedruckten expliztit das Recht eingeräumt hat Leute zu muten oder zu bannen (obwohl er das nach digitalem Hausrecht wahrscheinlich sowieso hätte). Vielleicht steht da sogar drin dass er das ohne Angabe von Gründen darf.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Januar 2020)

Was genau hat der Typ eigentlich angestellt das er Stumm geschaltet wurde? Entweder finde ich die Stelle nicht wo das steht oder der Autor hat es vergessen.


----------



## Casurin (26. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Die Frage ist, ob die Leistung "darf beliebig viel beliebigen Inhalt auf die Server spammen" gekauft wurde.
> 
> Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus, dass der betreiber sich in seinen AGB/EULA/sonstigem Kleingedruckten expliztit das Recht eingeräumt hat Leute zu muten oder zu bannen (obwohl er das nach digitalem Hausrecht wahrscheinlich sowieso hätte). Vielleicht steht da sogar drin dass er das ohne Angabe von Gründen darf.



Unerheblich was er gemacht hat - es muss eine Begründung geben - auch wenn in den nutzungsbedingungen steht das PErsonen gemutet/gebannt werden können ohne Gründe.
Genauso wenig kann ein Kaufvertrag mir vorschreiben das ich keine negativen Kritiken schreiben darf.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was genau hat der Typ eigentlich angestellt das er Stumm geschaltet wurde? Entweder finde ich die Stelle nicht wo das steht oder der Autor hat es vergessen.


Das ist eines der Probleme: Es gibt dazu von Jagex keine Stellungnahme und es fand sich auch kein Grund in der benachrichtigung des Spielers - der Spieler wurde ohne Begründung gemuted.
Wahrscheinlich hat er es verdient, aber ohne Angabe ist sowas ein sehr großes Problem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Genauso wenig kann ein Kaufvertrag mir vorschreiben das ich keine negativen Kritiken schreiben darf.



Das ist was völlig anderes (natürlich geht das nicht).
Aber ich könnte dich zum Beispiel ohne Angabe von Gründen aus meiner Wohnung werfen. Es sei denn du hast einen Vertrag in dem explizit drin steht dass du dafür gezahlt hast hier sein zu dürfen.

Ich bin kein Jurist aber ich denke schon dass ein Serverbetreiber auch bei zahlenden Kunden ohne Angabe von Gründen muten darf wenn er sich das Recht vorbehält. Bannen wäre schon schwerer da das ja explizit gezahlte Leistungen unterbinden würde. Wie gesagt, Details müssen Juristen klären aber von meinem Laienstandpunkt aus würde ich sagen das Gericht hat Recht.


----------



## Acgira (26. Januar 2020)

Cheater könnten auch auf die Idee kommen die Cheathersteller zu verklagen, wenn sie es nicht schaffen trotz unerlaubter Mittel beim Spielen nicht reich zu werden oder in Ranglisten stets unter die top 10 zu kommen. Oder steht im Kleingedruckten von Cheats: "Mit der Anwendung der bei uns erworbenen Cheats wird man weder immer erster noch wird dadurch reich."

Die erwähnte Klage erinnert mich jedendfalls irgendwie an verdrehte Cheater-Logik - an jemanden ausgestattet mit einer Betrügermentalität - könnte auch nur ein weiterer eine cheatender Streamer sein. vermengt mit einer ...


----------



## rum (26. Januar 2020)

Interessant.
Für mich hat es gereicht am Ende des Artikels folgendes zu lesen:
"Elansari ist Wiederholungstäter. In den letzten 18 Monaten habe er insgesamt zehn Klagen eingereicht. Seine letzte Klage versuchte er gegen Tinder durchzubringen. Die Argumentation: Seine Matches seien alle bloß Fake-Konten."

10 Klagen in 18 Monaten?
Na holla. Klingt, für mich, ja fast so, als würde da jemand versuchen mit Klagen seinen Lebensunterhalt oder bisl was nebenbei zu verdienen (??).


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

Wobei das wohl wenn nur seinen Anwalt reich macht. 

Denn die Anwaltskosten werden auch nicht ganz billig sein in den USA.


----------



## Khabarak (26. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Ein US-Gericht hat entschieden, dass das Stummschalten eines anderen  Spielers in einem Videospiel nicht die Menschenrechte verletzt."
> 
> Ich frage mich grade wie man auf die Idee kommen kann dass es anders sein könnte?
> 
> Dass man irgendein Recht darauf haben könnte, auf fremdem Besitz (im Videospiel auf den Servern des Herstellers) rumplärren zu dürfen ist schon abstrus genug, aber dass das auch noch ein "Menschenrecht" sein soll? Hut ab vor der abstrusen Weltanschauung des Klägers^^



Interessanterweise findet man solche Sichtweisen meist bei Leuten der extremeren Meinungen, die auf ein Recht zur freien Rede - und der Pflicht, dass andere es hören müssen - bestehen.
Meist meinen sie aber nur die eigene freie Rede und wollen die der Gegner beschneiden.

Edit:


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was genau hat der Typ eigentlich angestellt das er Stumm geschaltet wurde? Entweder finde ich die Stelle nicht wo das steht oder der Autor hat es vergessen.



Das hätte man vermutlich im Verlauf eines Prozesses erfahren. Einfach so werden solche Daten nicht leichtfertig rausgerückt - siehe auch DSGVO, die meist nicht, ab und an aber übererfüllt wird.

Da die Klage gleich abgewiesen wurde, ist der Grund des Mutens irrelevant.

Edit2:
Dazu kommt noch, dass jemand in einer Klage sicher nicht mit seinen Vertößen gegen die AGB prahlen wird. Sowas kommt immer erst später raus, wenn die Betreiber reagieren müssen.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (26. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Solche Regelungen sind im allgemeinen ungültig denn wenn eine Leistung gekauft wurde Muss diese auch gebracht werden bzw eine Verweigerung der Leistung muss begründbar sein. Das ist sowohl in der EU als auch den USA, Kanada, Australien, großteil des Commonwealth und fast allen anderen zivilisierten nationen so. Passagen die dies Unterbinden sind hier genau nicht wirksam da diese geltende Gesetze nicht aushebeln können.
> Die Klage ist immer noch bescheuert, aber es gibt genügend Firmen bei denen das auch gerechtfertigt wäre. Gearbox zB hat sich mit so einer Aktion in ziemliche Schwierigkeiten gebracht.


Na dann viel Spaß das vor Gericht durchzuboxen.

Besonders weil ich das Gefühl nicht loswerde, dass der Mute in diesem Fall gerechtfertigt war. Aus dieser Perspektive kann der Mann froh sein, dass das Gericht seine Klage abgewiesen hat. Ansonsten wäre er vermutlich vor Gericht erschienen, der Vertreter von Jagex hätte seine vulgären Onlinetiraden verlesen, das Gericht hätte getagt, der Argumentation von Jagex zugestimmt und dem Kläger zusätzlich die Prozesskosten der Gegenseite aufgebrummt.


----------



## BigYundol (26. Januar 2020)

Es gibt so oder so kein Recht in einem liberalen Rechtstaat, dass man andere zwingen darf, die ausgeübte Meinungsfreiheit anhören zu müssen.
In dem Sinne muss ein Gastgeber einen nervenden Quasler auch nicht bei sich dulden und darf ihn jederzeit vor die Türe stellen.


----------



## DrOwnz (27. Januar 2020)

irgendwie kann der Autor nicht richtig gut englisch verstehen... das Gericht hat gar nichts entschieden... die Klage wurde lediglich endgültig nicht angenommen


----------



## Daggy82 (27. Januar 2020)

lol


----------



## yingtao (27. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das wohl wenn nur seinen Anwalt reich macht.
> 
> Denn die Anwaltskosten werden auch nicht ganz billig sein in den USA.



Es gab schon mehrere Videos zu dem Typen auf Lawful Masses und der vertritt sich immer selbst und stellt einen Antrag auf Erlass der Gerichtskosten, da er Student ist. Er studiert Jura und reicht so viele Klagen ein weil er schon mal üben möchte (das hat er so in seiner Klageschrift reingeschrieben).

Ansonsten zum eigentlichen Fall. Sein Account wurde stumm geschaltet wegen Spam und der Betreiber von Runescape wollte diese Sperre nicht entfernen. Mit der Ursprungsklage zog er vor das Verfassungsgericht, da seiner Meinung nach sein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit verletzt wurde. Dort wurde die Klage abgewiesen, weil kein Verstoß gegen die Verfassung gezeigt werden konnte und der Fall wurde auf ein niedrigeres Gericht überwiesen. Die Klage hat er dann abgeändert und argumentierte jetzt das er diskriminiert wurde, da z.B. andere Spieler im Spiel auch "spammen" indem sie z.B. Handelsangebote posten und diese Spieler wurden nicht stumm geschaltet. Klage wurde wieder abgewiesen, da nicht gezeigt werden konnte, dass gegen Anti-Diskriminierungsgesetzte verstoßen wurde.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (27. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Ein US-Gericht hat entschieden, dass das Stummschalten eines anderen  Spielers in einem Videospiel nicht die Menschenrechte verletzt."
> 
> Ich frage mich grade wie man auf die Idee kommen kann dass es anders sein könnte?
> 
> Dass man irgendein Recht darauf haben könnte, auf fremdem Besitz (im Videospiel auf den Servern des Herstellers) rumplärren zu dürfen ist schon abstrus genug, aber dass das auch noch ein "Menschenrecht" sein soll? Hut ab vor der abstrusen Weltanschauung des Klägers^^



Vor einigen Wochen hat in den USA ein tauber Mensch gegen Por_owebseiten geklagt, weil es keine Untertitel gäbe, er dadurch dem Geschehen nicht folgen könne und dies gegen Gesetze verstoßen würde, ...etc.

In diesem Land ist alles möglich. Inklusiver fetter Gewinnchancen, falls man vor Gericht mit solchen "Klagen" Erfolg hat.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (27. Januar 2020)

Also der Typ hat ja mal total einen an der Waffel


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Januar 2020)

Meet the suspended Penn State law student fighting to legalize weed

Der Typ hat einen an der Murmel. Nicht unbedingt, weil er bei jedem seiner Anliegen völlig Unrecht hätte... aber das ist einer dieser Menschen, die sich und all das, was man ihnen so für schlimmes Unrecht antut, ständig in den Mittelpunkt drängen müssen. Und die durch ihr eigenes Handeln immer wieder bewusst (oder unbewusst? Weil irgendwie können diese Leute nicht anders... ) sich selbst immer wieder in Situationen bringen, in denen sie meinen, sich gegen das Unrecht der Welt verteidigen zu müssen. Und dabei natürlich auch keinen Millimeter vom heiligen Prinzip abweichen, sich so sehr da reinsteigern und andere Leute vor den Kopf stoßen, bis sie völlig isoliert dastehen. Und dann vermutlich wieder dagegen klagen... Traurig und vermutlich pathologisch.


----------



## Terracresta (27. Januar 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Vor einigen Wochen hat in den USA ein tauber Mensch gegen Por_owebseiten geklagt, weil es keine Untertitel gäbe, er dadurch dem Geschehen nicht folgen könne und dies gegen Gesetze verstoßen würde, ...etc.
> 
> In diesem Land ist alles möglich. Inklusiver fetter Gewinnchancen, falls man vor Gericht mit solchen "Klagen" Erfolg hat.



Und auf der anderen Seite können sich Menschen, die im Recht sind, oft nicht den Anwalt leisten, um ihr Recht durchzusetzen, da die Anwaltskosten immens sind und Unternehmen mit ihren Heeren an Rechtsverdrehern die besseren Chancen haben zu gewinnen. Allerdings kenn ich auch hier in Deutschland wen, der gegen die Bundeswehr geklagt und gewonnen hat, aber trotzdem die Anwaltskosten tragen soll...


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Vor einigen Wochen hat in den USA ein tauber Mensch gegen Por_owebseiten geklagt, weil es keine Untertitel gäbe



Ja sehr geil - oder eben nicht.  
Die Untertitel wären bestimmt spannend geworden.


----------



## BojackHorseman (27. Januar 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Vor einigen Wochen hat in den USA ein tauber Mensch gegen Por_owebseiten geklagt, weil es keine Untertitel gäbe, er dadurch dem Geschehen nicht folgen könne und dies gegen Gesetze verstoßen würde, ...etc.
> 
> In diesem Land ist alles möglich. Inklusiver fetter Gewinnchancen, falls man vor Gericht mit solchen "Klagen" Erfolg hat.



Tatsächlich handelt es sich hierbei um eine Legende, die im Zuge des McDonald‘s Kaffee-Urteils gebildet hat. Übrigens durch eine Kampagne des beklagten Unternehmens selbst.

Die Höhe der Zahlungen werden oft drastisch überhöht und stückweise reduziert. Die ausgesprochenen Strafen sind dann so hoch, damit die Unternehmen nicht für den gleichen Sachverhalt abermals vor Gericht stehen können. Die Kläger haben davon meist nichts.

Dementgegen waren gerade Schmerzensgelder in Deutschland früher viel zu gering bemessen.

Was den Fall angeht... der Kläger hat einen an der Waffel. Er ist Student, der sich selbst vertritt. Wer aus persönlicher Profilierungssucht das Rechtssystem so belastet, sollte nicht zur Anwaltsprüfung zugelassen werden.


----------



## Bevier (27. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist was völlig anderes (natürlich geht das nicht).
> Aber ich könnte dich zum Beispiel ohne Angabe von Gründen aus meiner Wohnung werfen. Es sei denn du hast einen Vertrag in dem explizit drin steht dass du dafür gezahlt hast hier sein zu dürfen.
> 
> Ich bin kein Jurist aber ich denke schon dass ein Serverbetreiber auch bei zahlenden Kunden ohne Angabe von Gründen muten darf wenn er sich das Recht vorbehält. Bannen wäre schon schwerer da das ja explizit gezahlte Leistungen unterbinden würde. Wie gesagt, Details müssen Juristen klären aber von meinem Laienstandpunkt aus würde ich sagen das Gericht hat Recht.



Das nennt sich "Hausrecht" und ist auch hier eben ein Recht des Serverinhabers. Du darfst auch eines Geschäfts verwiesen werden und Hausverbot erhalten, wenn du dich entgegen der normalen Benehmensregeln benimmst. Eine Begründung ist hier auch nicht notwendig. Natürlich kannst du dagegen klagen aber rechtlich hast du dabei kaum eine Chance. In dem hier vorliegen Fall ganz sicher absolut nicht. Zumal gerade in amerikanischen Gerichten interne Listen geführt werden, wer auffallend häufig unsinnige Klagen einreicht. Dort können dann sogar begründete Klagen schnell unter den Tisch fallen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2020)

Bevier schrieb:


> Das nennt sich "Hausrecht" und ist auch hier eben ein Recht des Serverinhabers.



Ja natürlich das ist mir bekannt (das ist auch die Grundlage für Bans von PCGH... ), ich weiß nur nicht inwiefern sich das anders verhält wenn ein Nutzer tatsächlich dafür gezahlt hat. Klar kann man nach digitalem Hausrecht rauswerfen als Serverbetreiber wenns wie hier beispielsweise kostenlos ist, Computec könnte übertrieben gesagt alle User deren Nick mit nem A anfängt ohne Angabe von Gründen bannen weil ihnen die Namen nicht gefallen. Aber das ist sicherlich was anderes, wenn man hier beispielsweise 10€ im Monat zahlen müsste um das Recht zu erwerben hier sein zu dürfen. Dann wären schon eher gute Gründe für einen Rauswurf nötig (vermute ich einfach mal).


----------



## Bevier (27. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja natürlich das ist mir bekannt (das ist auch die Grundlage für Bans von PCGH... ), ich weiß nur nicht inwiefern sich das anders verhält wenn ein Nutzer tatsächlich dafür gezahlt hat. Klar kann man nach digitalem Hausrecht rauswerfen als Serverbetreiber wenns wie hier beispielsweise kostenlos ist, Computec könnte übertrieben gesagt alle User deren Nick mit nem A anfängt ohne Angabe von Gründen bannen weil ihnen die Namen nicht gefallen. Aber das ist sicherlich was anderes, wenn man hier beispielsweise 10€ im Monat zahlen müsste um das Recht zu erwerben hier sein zu dürfen. Dann wären schon eher gute Gründe für einen Rauswurf nötig (vermute ich einfach mal).



Nein, nicht wirklich. Du musst schlimmstenfalls als Betreiber das gezahlte Geld zurückgeben aber Hausrecht hast du trotzdem. Und selbst das Rückzahlen ist nicht zwingend notwendig, wenn jemand gegen die bekannten oder üblichen Regeln verstößt. In dem Fall kann man natürlich klagen aber die Chancen sind nicht übermäßig hoch, damit durchzu- und Recht zu bekommen...


----------



## Bongripper666 (27. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Ein US-Gericht hat entschieden, dass das Stummschalten eines anderen  Spielers in einem Videospiel nicht die Menschenrechte verletzt."
> 
> Ich frage mich grade wie man auf die Idee kommen kann dass es anders sein könnte?


In Amiland gibt es fast nichts gegen das schon Jemand geklagt hat. Das Rechtssystem dort ist ein Schlaraffenland für Wichtigtuer und Idioten.


----------



## Deathy93 (27. Januar 2020)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> In Amiland gibt es fast nichts gegen das schon Jemand geklagt hat. Das Rechtssystem dort ist ein Schlaraffenland für Wichtigtuer und Idioten.



Ja, lieber so als wie bei uns. 
Hier hat man als private Person kaum eine Chance gegen große Unternehmen oder gegen den Staat vorzugehen. 
Also hör auf zu heulen!


----------



## DKK007 (27. Januar 2020)

Gegen den Staat kann man doch hier auch vor den Verwaltungsgerichten klagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stummschalten eines Spielers verletzt keine Menschenrechte, sagt Gericht*


Ich habe, als ich in früher Vorzeit nach einen Facebookacount hatte, auch den einen oder anderen rechten Dummkopf ausgesperrt. Da hat doch einer dieser Fäkalien schmeißenden Hohlköpfe wirklich mit Angriff auf die Menschenrechte fabuliert. Die Dummheit mancher Menschen ist unfassbar.


----------



## bulli007 (27. Januar 2020)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> In Amiland gibt es fast nichts gegen das schon Jemand geklagt hat. Das Rechtssystem dort ist ein Schlaraffenland für Wichtigtuer und Idioten.



Und wo ist das Problem, es wurde abgewiesen!
In Amiland hast du wenigstens die Möglichkeiten einen Großen Konzern zu verklagen und auch die Chance damit durchzukommen wenn du tatsächlich im recht bist.
Hierzulande werden die Klagen so verschleppt oder so teuer durch den Streitwert das es schlicht unmöglich ist überhaupt etwas zu erreichen.
Abgesehen davon werden viele Urteile von einzelnen Richtern gefällt, die gerne mal für große Konzerne Reden halten und sehr häufig dabei 6 Stellige Beträge erhalten!
Und falls jetzt jemand kommt mit das stimmt ja gar nicht, einfach mal nach "Richter Nebeneinkünfte" googeln ..........


----------



## Dampfplauderer (27. Januar 2020)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem, es wurde abgewiesen!
> In Amiland hast du wenigstens die Möglichkeiten einen Großen Konzern zu verklagen und auch die Chance damit durchzukommen wenn du tatsächlich im recht bist.
> Hierzulande werden die Klagen so verschleppt oder so teuer durch den Streitwert das es schlicht unmöglich ist überhaupt etwas zu erreichen.
> Abgesehen davon werden viele Urteile von einzelnen Richtern gefällt, die gerne mal für große Konzerne Reden halten und sehr häufig dabei 6 Stellige Beträge erhalten!
> Und falls jetzt jemand kommt mit das stimmt ja gar nicht, einfach mal nach "Richter Nebeneinkünfte" googeln ..........



....du hast nicht den geringste Hauch eines Ansatzes einer Ahnung einer Idee des US Rechtssystems.


----------



## Casurin (27. Januar 2020)

Wie lange dauert es noch bis die ganzen wirklich Fake-news hier korrigiert werden?



> Stummschalten eines Spielers verletzt keine _*Menschenrechte*_, sagt Gericht
> Die Stummschaltung eines Spielers durch die Entwickler stellt keine Verletzung von _*Menschenrechten *_dar....Ein US-Gericht hat entschieden, dass das Stummschalten eines anderen Spielers in einem Videospiel nicht die _*Menschenrechte *_verletzt.


Es geht noch immer in keinster weiße um Menschenrechte.





Bevier schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich. Du musst schlimmstenfalls als Betreiber das gezahlte Geld zurückgeben aber Hausrecht hast du trotzdem. Und selbst das Rückzahlen ist nicht zwingend notwendig, wenn jemand gegen die bekannten oder üblichen Regeln verstößt. In dem Fall kann man natürlich klagen aber die Chancen sind nicht übermäßig hoch, damit durchzu- und Recht zu bekommen...



Ja - und genau das ist ja das Problem wenn für eine Leistung gezahlt wurde - entweder man gibt an WARUM man vom Hausrecht gebrauch macht oder es ist rechtswidrig.




Dampfplauderer schrieb:


> ....du hast nicht den geringste Hauch eines Ansatzes einer Ahnung einer Idee des US Rechtssystems.


ich weiß ja  du willst deinem namen alle Ehre machen (Hut ab - gelingt dir auch) aber klär uns doch auf was denn am US Rechtssystem so viel schlechter ist als hier. Zeig uns doch warum es so viel besser ist das VW hier ohne wirkliche Strafe davon kommt und die Diesel-Käufer auf dem Schaden sitzenbleiben als in den USA wo VW an die Käufer Entschädigung zahlen muss.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Januar 2020)

Ich halte US-Gerichte zwar nicht für den ideale Instanz, wenn es um Menschenrechte geht, aber Schwachsinn ab einem bestimmten Grad als solchen zu erkennen und ein passendes Urteil zu sprechen, das bekommt eigentlich sogar ein Fertiggericht aus der Tiefkühltruhe hin.


----------



## Bevier (28. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Ja - und genau das ist ja das Problem wenn für eine Leistung gezahlt wurde - entweder man gibt an WARUM man vom Hausrecht gebrauch macht oder es ist rechtswidrig.


Uhhh, da hat einer gaaaaanz viel Ahnung, richtig? Nur leider liegst du da vollkommen falsch...
Aber das muss ich dir nicht erklären, bist eh nicht in der Lage das zu verstehen. Kleiner Tipp: ich hab irgendwann mal Jura studiert... ^^


----------



## Khabarak (28. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Ja - und genau das ist ja das Problem wenn für eine Leistung gezahlt wurde - entweder man gibt an WARUM man vom Hausrecht gebrauch macht oder es ist rechtswidrig.



Man kann jeder Zeit ohne Angabe von Gründen vom Hausrecht Gebrauch machen.
Ich kann dich z.B. auch jeder Zeit aus meiner Wohnung werfen, wenn mir einfach dein gesicht nicht gefällt und muss nichts dazu sagen.
Dazu kommt noch, dass hier im Text nicht klar wird, ob sich das Studio wirklich nicht geäußert hätte.
Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, er sei wegen Spamming gemutet worden, 
Sein Argument ist wohl, dass andere auch spammen, aber nicht gemutet werden.
Jetzt fehlt noch die info zum Inhalt seiner Spams - wobei ich mir den ganz gut denken kann, wenn man sich seine anderen Klagen ansieht und was Lawfull masses darüber berichtet hat.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Er hat sich das Mute ziemlich sicher zu Recht eingefangen.


----------



## Bevier (28. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> ...



Zumindest kenn ich, im Gegensatz zu dir, die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen und da heißt es nirgends, dass du irgendwo begründen müsstest, warum du dein Hausrecht nutzt und ein Hausverbot aussprichst. Du kannst als Betroffener natürlich dagegen klagen (und dann aber auch nur dann wird eine Begründung vor dem Gericht notwendig) aber du hast keinerlei Chance dagegen anzukommen. Aber wie gesagt, ist dir doch zu hoch also verkneif ich mir weitere, umfangreiche Erklärungen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Januar 2020)

Meiner Erinnerung wird jedem Anwender des Hausrechts, zum Beispiel in Bars, empfohlen jeglichen Kommentar zu vermeiden. Ein Großteil der Klagen zu dem Thema kommen nämlich zustande, weil Anwender so dumm waren ihre Tat zu begründen und dies dann vor einem Gericht zu dokumentieren, ist oft nicht möglich.

Übrigens kann man im Studium aufpassen und besoffen vor dem Audimax rum liegen. Scheiß Bachelor-Spießer-Studenten...


----------



## Casurin (28. Januar 2020)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Man kann jeder Zeit ohne Angabe von Gründen vom Hausrecht Gebrauch machen.
> Ich kann dich z.B. auch jeder Zeit aus meiner Wohnung werfen, wenn mir einfach dein gesicht nicht gefällt und muss nichts dazu sagen.


So wie du zuerst dafür bezahlt wurdest ist es eine komplett andere Situation. Du kannst nicht nach erhalten einer Zahlung einseitig ohne angabe triftiger Gründe einen Vertrag brechen.



Bevier schrieb:


> Zumindest kenn ich, im Gegensatz zu dir, die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen und da heißt es nirgends, dass du irgendwo begründen müsstest, warum du dein Hausrecht nutzt und ein Hausverbot aussprichst.


Dann zeig mir doch die Passage die besagt das du ohne jeglichen Grund einen Vertrag brechen kannst ohne die dafür erbrachte leistung zurück zu erstatten.


----------



## Bevier (28. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> So wie du zuerst dafür bezahlt wurdest ist es eine komplett andere Situation. Du kannst nicht nach erhalten einer Zahlung einseitig ohne angabe triftiger Gründe einen Vertrag brechen.
> 
> 
> Dann zeig mir doch die Passage die besagt das du ohne jeglichen Grund einen Vertrag brechen kannst ohne die dafür erbrachte leistung zurück zu erstatten.



Wenn du die Regeln brichst, verlierst du die Nutzungsrechte. Die hast du allerdings akzeptiert, als du den Vertrag "unterschrieben" hast. Und dazu  gehört eben auch der jederzeitige Ausschluss, wenn du dich "ordnungswidrig" verhälst. Da ist keine Diskussion nötig, und ein "ich hab aber dafür bezahlt" gilt hier nicht mehr. Hier gilt dann einzig das Hausrecht. Natürlich könntest du dagegen klagen aber in dem vorliegenden Fall wird jeder halbwegs fähige Richter dem Unternehmen Recht geben und das ist hier mit der Abweisung der Klage auch geschehen...

Edit: zumal er ja die bezahlte Nutzung auch weiterhin hat. Er wird ja nur am Spammen gehindert, nicht am Spielen an sich. ^^


----------



## Khabarak (28. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> So wie du zuerst dafür bezahlt wurdest ist es eine komplett andere Situation. Du kannst nicht nach erhalten einer Zahlung einseitig ohne angabe triftiger Gründe einen Vertrag brechen.



Schön, dass du mal wieder selektiv zitierst und den Teil mit seinem Spammen im Chat ignorierst.
Das sind triftige Gründe.
Auch wenn du bezahlst, kann ich dich wegen wiederholter Ruhestörung rauswerfen - oder wenn du unbedingt krude Verschwörungstheprien verbreiten willst. 
Der Kläger ist ein 'sovereign citizen', wenn ich mich recht erinnere - ungefähr wie die hiesigen Reichsbürger.
Man muss sich eben nicht alles anhören und der Spammer muss eben damit rechnen, plötzlich nicht mehr spammen zu können.


----------



## Casurin (28. Januar 2020)

Bevier schrieb:


> Wenn du die Regeln brichst, verlierst du die Nutzungsrechte. Die hast du allerdings akzeptiert, als du den Vertrag "unterschrieben" hast. Und dazu  gehört eben auch der jederzeitige Ausschluss, wenn du dich "ordnungswidrig" verhälst.


Und dazu muss der GRUND angegeben werden. Das ihr das nicht verstehen wollt ist wirklich sehr bedenklich.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Auch wenn du bezahlst, kann ich dich wegen wiederholter Ruhestörung rauswerfen


Oh - was für ein zufall - BEGRÜNDET kann man also jemanden rauswerfen? Warum behauptest du dann zuerst das Gegenteil???


----------



## Mahoy (28. Januar 2020)

In Flugzeugen, Zügen und sogar Bussen kann einem die Mit- oder Weiterreise verweigert werden, wenn die Crew, das Zugpersonal oder der Fahrer der Ansicht sind, man wäre - aus diversen möglichen Gründen - besser nicht (länger) an Bord. Jeder Kneipenwirt kann bereits bezahlte Getränke verweigern, wenn er zur Wahrung beispielsweise zwecks Wahrung des Hausfriedens oder aus gesundheitlichen Bedenken der Ansicht ist, der Gast hätte genug.
Einen Grund hat man dafür immer, aber man muss seine Gründe auch gegenüber dem Betroffenen nicht darlegen, wenn man das Hausrecht ausübt.

Dass das Recht auf Quasselei in einem Online-Service keinen besonderen rechtlichen Schutz genießt und schon gar kein Menschenrecht darstellt, sollte man sich auch ohne jegliche juristische Kenntnisse zusammenreimen können.

Wenn die Nebeninformationen zutreffen, ist der Knilch zudem ein notorischer Spinner und Störenfried. Alle anderen Nutzer vor Belästigungen durch einen solchen zu bewahren ist *tatsächlich* eine Pflicht von Dienstleistern.


----------



## Bevier (28. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Und dazu muss der GRUND angegeben werden. Das ihr das nicht verstehen wollt ist wirklich sehr bedenklich.
> 
> 
> Oh - was für ein zufall - BEGRÜNDET kann man also jemanden rauswerfen? Warum behauptest du dann zuerst das Gegenteil???



Muiss er nicht, selbst wenn ein Unwissender hundert Mal das Gegenteil behauptet. Punkt!
Du hast ausreichend bewiesen, dass du keinerlei Ahnung vom Recht hast, du brauchst dich nicht weiter zur Lachnummer zu machen. Aber wenn du weiterhin meinst, du hättest irgendwie Recht, beweis mir das Gegenteil meiner Aussagen... ^^
Ich weiß, dass meine Aussagen korrekt sind und würde dir ganz dringend raten, dich von jedem Gericht fern zu halten. Denn du würdest mit deiner dümmlichen Besserwisserei nur deinen Anwalt verärgern und hättest ohne keine Chance ein Verfahren zu gewinnen...


----------



## Casurin (29. Januar 2020)

Bevier schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass meine Aussagen korrekt sind und ..


Tja - sind sie aber einfach nicht.


----------



## Khabarak (29. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Tja - sind sie aber einfach nicht.



Wie wär es zur Abwechslung mal mit Belegen?
Urteile?
Gesetzestexte?
Leider ist dein Diskussionsschema immer gleich:
1) Behauptungen aufstellen
2) Keine Belege bringen, oder Quellen missverstehen
3) Jeden, der gegenteiliges behauptet und auch teilweise (oder vollständig) belegt als Lügner bezeichnen
4) Andere so zitieren, dass der wichtigr Teil fehlt und du nur auf Nebenaspekte eingehst, um weiter zu Diskutieren.
5) Start von vorn.


----------



## Bevier (29. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Tja - sind sie aber einfach nicht.



Dann beweis du mir erst einmal das Gegenteill...

Oh, kommt nichts? Überraschung, wo nichts Entsprechendes möglich ist, kann auch kein Beweis kommen... 
Dass dir 5 verschiedene Leute etwas anderes erkären, ist natürlich nur der allgemeinen Dummheit aller anderen geschuldet.

Damit ist die Sache und du für mich endgültig als unwert weiterer Mühen erledigt. Du tönst immer nur groß herum aber belegen kannst du keine deiner kleingeistigen Aussagen. Du *meinst* etwas und damit ist es also automatisch richtig? Das hatte ich bei manch einem Kind in der Grundschule meiner Kleinen genauso erlebt und die waren geistig vermutlich sogar reifer als du. -.-


----------



## Casurin (29. Januar 2020)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Wie wär es zur Abwechslung mal mit Belegen?


Warte mal - das was ich von euch gefragt habe ihr aber nicht liefern könnt?
Geht doch mal mit gutem beispiel voran und zeige das due einen Vertrag einseitig ohne begründung brechen kannst -d as ist ja deine behauptung heir.



Khabarak schrieb:


> 1) Behauptungen aufstellen
> 2) Keine Belege bringen, oder Quellen missverstehen


ja - das ist bei euch leider wirklich immer der Fall.




Khabarak schrieb:


> 4) Andere so zitieren, dass der wichtigr Teil fehlt und du nur auf Nebenaspekte eingehst, um weiter zu Diskutieren.


hast du auch nur ein Beispiel dazu? Achja - vergaß - da sind wie wieder bei Punkt 1 und 2 deiner Liste. Danke das du auch noch so schön belegst welche Doppelstandards und Ignoranz die zueigen sind.




Bevier schrieb:


> Dann beweis du mir erst einmal das Gegenteill...
> 
> Oh, kommt nichts? Überraschung, wo nichts Entsprechendes möglich ist, kann auch kein Beweis kommen...


Selbe wie für Kahbrable - ihr stellt behauptungen auf - wo sind die Beweise?



Bevier schrieb:


> Dass dir 5 verschiedene Leute etwas anderes erkären, ist natürlich nur der allgemeinen Dummheit aller anderen geschuldet.


Auch interessant wenn man falsche Behauptungen jetzt schon als "erklären" bezeichnet.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Warte mal - das was ich von euch gefragt habe ihr aber nicht liefern könnt?
> Geht doch mal mit gutem beispiel voran und zeige das due einen Vertrag einseitig ohne begründung brechen kannst -d as ist ja deine behauptung heir.



Also gut, konkretisieren wir das Ganze doch einmal: Von welchen Vertragsbruch ist die Rede?

Nach Sichtung der Bedingungen von Runescape geht daraus nirgends hervor, dass die Nutzung der Foren- und Chatfunktionen auch nur expliziter Vertragsgegenstand wären. Sprich, Jagex sichert an keiner Stelle zu, diese Funktionen bereitzustellen, geschweige denn sie 100% der Zeit verfügbar zu halten.

Hingegen stimmt der Nutzer den AGB zu, die folgenden Passus enthalten:
"Jagex behält sich das Recht vor, jederzeit ein Jagex-Produkt oder einen Teil eines Jagex-Produkts dauerhaft oder vorübergehend nicht mehr anzubieten. In diesem Fall wird eine Ihnen zur Nutzung des Jagex-Produkts oder eines Teils des Jagex-Produkts gewährte Lizenz automatisch beendet oder ausgesetzt. Soweit nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, ist Jagex nicht verpflichtet, Nutzern bei einer (Teil-)Einstellung von Jagex-Produkten Rückerstattungen, Vorteile oder sonstige Entschädigungen zu gewähren." (Quelle)

Und das war offensichtlich auch dem Kläger bewusst, denn er hat ja explizit nicht wegen einer Vertrags-, sondern wegen einer Menschenrechtsverletzung (sic!) geklagt.

Womit das Thema vollumfänglich abgehandelt sein dürfte. Natürlich nur, wenn du nicht etwas Substanzielles beitragen möchtest, das die Sachlage grundlegend verändert.


----------



## Khabarak (29. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde der Paragraph 858ff BGB schon genannt.
Einfaches Lesen deinerseits hätte da schon mal einen zu erwartenden Beitrag geleistet.

Hier nochmal für dich als Link:

SS 858 BGB - Verbotene Eigenmacht - Gesetze - JuraForum.de


----------



## Casurin (29. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Jagex behält sich das Recht vor, jederzeit ein Jagex-Produkt oder einen Teil eines Jagex-Produkts dauerhaft oder vorübergehend nicht mehr anzubieten. In diesem Fall wird eine Ihnen zur Nutzung des Jagex-Produkts oder eines Teils des Jagex-Produkts gewährte Lizenz automatisch beendet oder ausgesetzt. Soweit nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, ist Jagex nicht verpflichtet, Nutzern bei einer (Teil-)Einstellung von Jagex-Produkten Rückerstattungen, Vorteile oder sonstige Entschädigungen zu gewähren." (Quelle)


Was für ein Zufall das sie da reinschreiben mussten das sie die gesetzte zur Rückerstattung etc (was unter anderem auch eine Angabe des Grundes beinhalten) da reingeschrieben haben.



Mahoy schrieb:


> sondern wegen einer Menschenrechtsverletzung (sic!) geklagt.
> 
> Womit das Thema vollumfänglich abgehandelt sein dürfte.


ja - weil es bereits mehrmals gezeigt wurde (und sogar in den direkt verlinkten Akten des Artikels beschrieben wird) das in KEINSTER WEISE Menschenrechte auch nur erwähnt wurden.
Aber daran sieht man dann recht gut das du dich weder mit dem Gesetz auskennst noch überhaupt ind er Lage bist darüber zu reden da du nicht einmal lesen kannst.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Was für ein Zufall das sie da reinschreiben mussten das sie die gesetzte zur Rückerstattung etc (was unter anderem auch eine Angabe des Grundes beinhalten) da reingeschrieben haben.



Den Satz jetzt bitte noch einmal in einer Syntax, die wenigstens ungefähre Bezüge zur deutschen Grammatik aufweist. Sobald ich eindeutig verstehe, was du damit sagen willst, würdige ich ihn auch einer ausführlichen Antwort.

Den Sinn deiner Aussage ratend nur so viel: Die Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten gehören meines Wissens nicht zum Leistungsumfang, der bezahlt werden muss, folglich kann es dort keine Rückerstattung geben. Eine solche wurde jedoch - siehe unten - auch gar nicht eingeklagt, weshalb du die Nebelkerze gleich wieder einpacken darfst. 



> ja - weil es bereits mehrmals gezeigt wurde (und sogar in den direkt verlinkten Akten des Artikels beschrieben wird) das in KEINSTER WEISE Menschenrechte auch nur erwähnt wurden.



Verzeihung, ich meinte natürlich _Bürgerrechte_, was jedoch 1.) nichts an meiner grundsätzliche Aussage ändert, dass nicht wegen Vertragsbruch geklagt wurde und zweitens auch sachlich nicht fehlerhaft ist, das Bürgerrechte in aller Regel auf Grundrechten und diese wiederum auf Menschenrechten beruhen (vorausgesetzt, der betreffende Bürger ist ein Mensch, wovon ich bis auf Weiteres ausgehe).



> Aber daran sieht man dann recht gut das du dich weder mit dem Gesetz auskennst noch überhaupt ind er Lage bist darüber zu reden da du nicht einmal lesen kannst.



Mit dem Lesen solltest du vielleicht mal anfangen, und zwar hier. Da ist nämlich unter dem Punkt "Federal Question Cases" ziemlich eindeutig "Civil Rights" angekreuzt (Seite 1, Formularfeld 2).
Unter "Basis for Jurisdiction" (Seite 5 unten ff.) findet man dann die näheren Ausführungen des Klägers, die einen Fall von "Discrimination" bezogen auf "Free Speech" beschreiben. Kein Wort von "Breach of contract" oder Ähnlichem.

Entschuldige, falls ich dich mit zu vielen Fakten unterbrochen haben sollte. Was wolltest du noch einmal sagen?


----------



## Casurin (29. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Entschuldige, falls ich dich mit zu vielen Fakten unterbrochen haben sollte. Was wolltest du noch einmal sagen?


Danke das du so schön gezeigt hast das du bisher wissentlich gelogen hast XD


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Danke das du so schön gezeigt hast das du bisher wissentlich gelogen hast XD



Ich packe das einfach mal dem rapide wachsenden Berg der wahlweise falschen oder komplett abwegigen Kommentare, die du zu diesem Thema geliefert hast.  

So, jetzt aber genug des sinnlosen Treibens.
Du wolltest erklären und belegen, auf welcher rechtlichen Basis der Ausübungsberechtigte des Hausrechts begründen muss, wenn er dieses ausübt.
Ferner wolltest du erläutern, inwiefern es in der vorliegenden Sache überhaupt um Vertragsbruch geht.

Kommt da noch etwas Relevantes von dir bzw. könntest du inhaltlich auf das eingehen, was ich schrieb, wenn ich mir schon die Mühe mache, die Klageschrift für dich möglichst verständlich aufzubereiten?


----------

